# Dolce Duello



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Cecilia Bartoli / Sol Gabetta / Cappella Gabetta
Dolce Duello

Release Date November 10, 2017
Duration01:16:40
Genre
Classical
Styles
Opera
Recording DateMarch 8, 2017 - March 14, 2017
Recording Location
Evangelisch-reformierte Kirchgemeinde, Zürich-Oberstrass, Switzerland

3.5


----------

